# Charging Multiple Phones Via One USB Cable



## vegeta13613 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am looking to put a little charging station in the storage compartment of my home theater sectional. I really would like to only run one USB cable to charge my devices (I recently bought this one). I am a bit worried I will not be buying the correct pieces for my needs. I would like to charge at least two smartphones (HTC One X and Note 2) at once and at their full charging rate. If I could get the power to charge more than two devices, that would be great, but that may be asking for a bit much.

My next step is purchasing a wall adapter. This adapter provides quite a bit of power, and will leave me with a second USB slot free.
After that, is a USB hub. This hub looked like a good bet, as I could velcro it to the inside of my storage compartment and have easy access to three ports.

Is that setup enough to provide the power to quickly charge two power-hungry smartphones? Is there a better solution? I saw the Belkin charging station, but that has flaws of its own.


----------



## 4778 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, vegeta13613, your power supply seems like a good bet. But, Using a USB hub is a bad idea because USB hubs are really for data transfer and not for charging devices. If you use your charger with a USB hub, You'll lose alot of Amperage, as most Computer USB Ports ONLY supply 5V, 500mA per Port to any devices attached them. As a result, USB Hubs will only handel 1000mA at best.
Your best bet is to use both ports on your charger and leave it at That.

Best of luck!


----------

